# Castaway & St Croix



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Just completed two rods recently. The first one is a Castaway 6' med act. blank that I had a friend from North Carolina build me a carbon fiber grip and also used a Castaway Skeleton reel seat split in the middle to make as a two pc seat.

The second is a new inshore SCIV blank from St Croix that I purchased at the Rodbuilding show in North Carolina in Feb. 7' Med Lt fast action in the new pearl white color. I used a Vintage Red custom painted SK2 reel seat from Matagi Japan. Guides were wrapped in Garnet Fish Hawk thread with a dab or pearl red powdered pigment added to the first coat of finish.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Great Job Lance*

Hey Lance,

Two very Good Looking Rods!! What thread did you use (Mfg and Color...) to wrap the guides on the Red and White Spinner?

Tony


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful builds Lance. 

That white build looks amazing. Very well done!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great stuff, Lance! That first ones screams Mardi Gras!! Have you built on any of the blanks from Rodgeeks, yet?


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Lance, love the white St. Croix. The red wraps and Matagi seat really pop on the blank.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Goags said:


> Great stuff, Lance! That first ones screams Mardi Gras!! Have you built on any of the blanks from Rodgeeks, yet?


Sure did. The lime green one. Wrapped it in purple with silver trim. I actually sold it to the third person that walked into my booth at the Houston Fishing show a couple of weeks ago. I wasn't really planning on selling it but I figured I may need a little gas money to get back home. I thought it was a little heavy for a med light blank. It took a size 6 tubed tip. The paint was pretty thick on it.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

captaintony said:


> Hey Lance,
> 
> Two very Good Looking Rods!! What thread did you use (Mfg and Color...) to wrap the guides on the Red and White Spinner?
> 
> Tony


Tony, FishHawk Garnet size A. Not sure of the no. though but may be 209.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Lance those look beautiful!! Great work....That might be one of the cleanest split seat jobs Ive seen..Very nice!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Awsome looking rods Lance.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

My goodness Lance, those are top shelf builds all the way!!! Great job. :cheers:


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Those are some great looking rods. Beautiful work as always.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

That StCroix is something! I like all you did there!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Are the Castaway exposed reeseats still available?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice Lance!! Well done!!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

patfatdaddy said:


> Are the Castaway exposed reeseats still available?


I still have some but not all sizes are available.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw these at Lance's shop yesterday. He took some good pics, but these are beautiful & super clean in person. The metallics really popped on that white one. Great job Lance & thanks again for helping me out yesterday


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful Rods. I love the colors on the white one.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. They are much appreciated. I'm not a fan at all of building on white blanks, especially when finishing the decal area. Clear background decals are a pain to finish because it seems like every dust speck in the shop wants to settle in that area.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Good stuff Fo Sho, Lance!


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

Guys, I saw these rods up close and personal, they're simply awesome.


----------

